# Hibiscus & Ants!



## Chucky (Jul 13, 2008)

I've got 5 Rose of Sharon Hibiscus growing to help feed my Redfoots and I was wnodering if any of you have the same problem with ants. As soon as there are buds on the plant, the ants come. You can not pick a flower off without getting at least 20-30 ants on you. Whats funny is that I also have 3 hardy Hibiscus which are planted in-between the Sharons and they don't have any ants.

I would post a video of it but then all you you would think there's ants on you.


----------



## RTfanatic (Jul 13, 2008)

Don't seem to have that problem here in Texas. I wonder if it's a species unique to your area?


----------



## Chucky (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, they are the little ones like I've seen anywhere in the US.


----------



## RTfanatic (Jul 13, 2008)

I went outside and checked each Hibiscus closely and didn't see any. I have six of different types in their pen. Maybe someone else will know what they are.


----------



## Chucky (Jul 13, 2008)

I could always go out and grab a bloom and show you what they are and how many. My wife can't stand it when I do that and end up with ants all over my hand 

Of course I'll have to wait until one opens up. Maybe I just have a lot of ants in my yard.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jul 13, 2008)

I always get ants on my hibiscus. Not as many as you, just a few but they are always there. I do have a lot of ants in my yard.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 13, 2008)

Ants usually go onto a plant because they keep their herd of aphids on that plant. Have you noticed any little green sticky bugs on the tree?

Yvonne


----------



## Chucky (Jul 13, 2008)

I haven't looked that close yet but I can. I don't think there is anything I can spray the plants with that wouldn't hurt the torts even if there are bugs.


----------



## Shawn and Dianne (Jul 13, 2008)

I have a ton of ants on my hibiscus here in Florida too, I just rinse the flowers and leaves off with water before feeding them to my sulcata. They aren't fire ants, so I just leave them be. 

Dianne


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 13, 2008)

Chucky they are more than likely to be after the aphids or Dew.
Here is a site for getting rid of them.
http://www.strictlyhibiscus.com/care.html
If they are after the dew. I would place some watered down honey just a bit on some oatmeal or cornmeal and dry it out again. Then sprinkle it around the base. When they eat it they will explode.


----------



## Chucky (Jul 13, 2008)

From what I see, they are after the bloom itself. I can see the ants going up and down the stems but they go directly for the bloom inside the bud. When it opens, it is just full of ants.

Anyway, I'll take a look at that link and also try that oatmeal/honey tip. I wonder if I can video them exploding


----------



## Chucky (Jul 13, 2008)

Ok, I'll try the water and soap thing also and see what that does. Maybe the Aphids are inside the bud. I'll get them 

Thanks for the tips everyone


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 13, 2008)

If they are going into the bud they are probably after the dew-it is sweet - The water and soap thing does work. Also I don't think you can video them exploding (hehe) because they go back to the nest and do this they also take it back to the nest, feed it to the queen so she can explode also, then by,by ants, or so I have been told.


----------



## Chucky (Jul 14, 2008)

Ahh too bad, I'd love to see those pesky things meet their demise


----------



## TORTOISEHOME (Jul 14, 2008)

In my Garden, I get ants going after the squash plants ( flowers ) . The Soap and Water things works temporarily but the cornmeal works awesome. The ants are usually after the Aphids. Go to your local nursery and pick up Lady Bugs. They eat the aphids. 

I know in the summer, were ever there is water or sugar, the ants are there. They love nectar.


----------



## Chucky (Jul 14, 2008)

You know what Mongo, Earlier this year when the Hibiscus first got their leaves, Ladybugs were all over the place but now they're gone when I need them 

I know of 2 places that did sell them, I'll have to go see if they still have any.


----------

